# Help



## king910 (Jul 30, 2012)

i know this has nothing to do with growing marijuana but does anyone have xbox live codes?


----------



## choop (Jul 30, 2012)

post this in another section of the forum, please


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 1, 2012)

moved to Sports and Gaming


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 2, 2012)

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Select, Start


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

is that really how u do it


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 3, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> is that really how u do it


If you grew up in the 80's or 90's you would know that was the code for Contra on Nintendo, you get 30 lives.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 4, 2012)

rollitup said:


> moved to Sports and Gaming


And this is where this post belongs?


----------

